# What Ammo to avoid in Px4 Storm?



## ZachD5407

Pick up my new px4 storm tomorrow in 9mm and i want to buy some bulk ammo, probably 500 rounds, just wondering if anyone has had any trouble with any ammo? I have read that steel cased is not good, what about the aluminum though?? Found a decent deal on some fiocchi brass fmj and some magtech brass fmj, are either one of these decent for target shooting?


----------



## tiogariverrat

I haven't used steel or aluminum yet in my PX4. It shoots anything I put in it with out any problems. I have use Fiocchi and Blazzer 115 grain for over 1500 rounds with out a single problem. I've shot Hornady defense rounds 100+ with out any problems also. My experience with the PX4 is if you buy the PX4 will shoot it.


----------



## manisonenmi

One of the many guns I own is the PX4 subcompact and except for the russian ammo, which i have never tried yet, it has no problem with any of the run of the mill brands sold in the usa, lawman, federal, pmz, remington, all shoot well in that pistol..congratulations it is a great firearm at a very reasonable price


----------



## ZachD5407

Thanks for the info, put a few rounds through it today and i love it, cant wait to hit the range with it


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned two PX4s previously. They worked 100%. I used aluminum blazer all the time with no issues.

I would above Remington UMC. Underpowered and inconsistently loaded from round to round.


----------



## numbertwo

There's a vid on youtube showing the px4 jamming with steel ammo. Mines had no problems with steel.

I did however buy a mag that gave me some problems but I just had to break it in by pushing down on it with a bullet in.


----------



## denner

Mine eats anything you feed it, anything commercial should be fine.


----------

